# Open Seats Miami Area



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

WeekendWarrior05 said:


> Looking for some fishing partners for the biscayne/keylargo/flamingo area. Have a 17hpx, Not to familiar with the area but let’s ride. 239-322-6160


Just sent you a text.


----------



## levidog (May 14, 2017)

WeekendWarrior05 said:


> Looking for some fishing partners for the biscayne/keylargo/flamingo area. Have a 17hpx, Not to familiar with the area but let’s ride. 239-322-6160


Live in the upper keys. Have a Maverick Mirage. Fish Flamingo, Whitewater, Florida Bay. Lived here a year and a half. Getting better at finding fish and knowing where to go.
Haven't fished Biscayne, But i work in Coral Gables 4 days a week. Have S, SU, M off.
If you're still looking, I'll pole you around all day on your's or mine.
970-618-2508


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I’ll be in Miami March 5-7 lookin for someone to fish with. In the keys now.


----------

